# New boxes for new tools



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

So I got myself a new set of chisels and a new Dado blade for the table saw, and decided this would be a good time to try my hand at some boxes. I should have came up with a plan first but went off the cuff so there are quite a few mistakes and some things I would do differently, but I learned a lot and their for my tools anyway so it's not that critical. I decided in the end not buy any metal clasps or latches and came up with the two different sliding type catches. The one on the Dado box ix a little clunky and would (maybe still will) be done differently. Any constructive criticism, comment, ideas, or advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mad skilz, Mike! You're not just a pretty face... 
(Those are your _first_ boxes?! That's it, I'm finding a new hobby.)


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work Mike ! Kinda neat how you made the locking mechnisms


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Nice work Mike ! Kinda neat how you made the locking mechnisms


I agree with Rick, I love em. Great job, jewelry boxes for tools what an idea. Those latches blow me away, i've been trying to come up with some new latches, those are too cool.:yes4::yes4::yes4:

Herb


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

The only criticism I have is that you haven't sent me mine! They look good. How is the Diablo Dado set?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

&#55356;&#57146; Very nice job Mike


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very well done! Without plans most definitely a learning experience and one that turned out well.


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Mad skilz, Mike! You're not just a pretty face...
> (Those are your _first_ boxes?! That's it, I'm finding a new hobby.)


Thanks Dan, yes this is my first try. It was a lot of fun, I learned a lot!!


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> Nice work Mike ! Kinda neat how you made the locking mechnisms


Thank you Rick, I really didn't want to just go out and buy a latch. So after scrapping a lot of attempts on the Dado box that's what I came up with. (of course the latch would have been cheaper than the dovetail bit:smile I need to put some kind of an edge or something on the sliding pieces. It really looks like I just threw something on there. But it's something to work off in the future.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

some how *WOW* just doesn't cover it...
most excellent...


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

Marco said:


> The only criticism I have is that you haven't sent me mine! They look good. How is the Diablo Dado set?


Much appreciated Jim!! Without anything to compare it to, I like the Diablo set. After some trial and error they give you plenty of shims to really dial in your size, and it leaves a nice clean cut. I thought that doing the box joints was a bit easier with the table saw as opposed to a router.


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

JFPNCM said:


> Very well done! Without plans most definitely a learning experience and one that turned out well.


I think the most important thing I learned was, HAVE A PLAN!!!:laugh2:


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> I agree with Rick, I love em. Great job, jewelry boxes for tools what an idea. Those latches blow me away, i've been trying to come up with some new latches, those are too cool.:yes4::yes4::yes4:
> 
> Herb


Means a lot coming from you Herb, thanks. If you happen to use something like them please share your modifications. I'd love to see what you come up with.


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> some how *WOW* just doesn't cover it...
> most excellent...


A most humble thank you Stick!! That means a lot. I was actually a little disappointed but you guy's are really picking me up. I'll keep wood working until I think I built something perfect and then quit. In other words I'll be woodworking forever!!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

mbar57 said:


> I think the most important thing I learned was, HAVE A PLAN!!!:laugh2:


Plans are great to have but they are also to be modified on the fly as the project requires. :grin:

looking forward to your future posts.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> some how *WOW* just doesn't cover it...
> most excellent...


What Stick, said, in spades. Great job

Bill


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

What Bill & Stick said.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

mbar57 said:


> So after scrapping a lot of attempts on the Dado box that's what I came up with. (of course the latch would have been cheaper than the dovetail bit:smile I need to put some kind of an edge or something on the sliding pieces. It really looks like I just threw something on there. But it's something to work off in the future.


I think its time for a roundover bit. Just don't tell the wife the latch would have been cheaper.>


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

Daikusan said:


> I think its time for a roundover bit. Just don't tell the wife the latch would have been cheaper.>


Oh believe me, the wife knows only what she needs to know and probably not everything she needs to know!!> I actually do own some roundover bits and that is exactly what I'm going to do first to see if that dresses it up a little.


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

JFPNCM said:


> Plans are great to have but they are also to be modified on the fly as the project requires. :grin:
> 
> looking forward to your future posts.


I hear ya sir!! The only difference is modifying plans on the fly creates a lot less scrap wood!!:smile: As for future posts, have no fear. My baby sister is having a baby and I would like to build her a toy chest. Including maybe some raised panels, and other first time attempts. I'm am quite sure I'll be leaning on you guys hard for help on that one.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Very nice. If this is without plans, with plans will be extraordinary! Keep us posted, and thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I like the idea that you just sat down and starting building and did not follow everyone else. Problem solving and creativity become quite evident in your work and I am sure you learned a lot. Shop projects are perfect for this type of discovery work.

Well done!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm calling Websters... going to ask that under "WOW" they put a picture of one of these two boxes..

very nicely done Mike...and certainly no lack of imagination!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well done, Mike.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

mbar57 said:


> I hear ya sir!! The only difference is modifying plans on the fly creates a lot less scrap wood!!:smile: As for future posts, have no fear. My baby sister is having a baby and I would like to build her a toy chest. Including maybe some raised panels, and other first time attempts. I'm am quite sure I'll be leaning on you guys hard for help on that one.


Looking forward to those posts and your commentary on the process. That's how we all learn.


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

This is great, thank you all the for kind words and encouragement. This forum has been a great help in getting me back into woodworking, the information, fun, and enthusiasm, is contagious. I can honestly say that without all of your help, my tools may still lay silent. So thank you all again, and move forward knowing that you are doing a wonderful service and it is well appreciated!!


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

mbar57 said:


> This is great, thank you all the for kind words and encouragement. This forum has been a great help in getting me back into woodworking, the information, fun, and enthusiasm, is contagious. I can honestly say that without all of your help, my tools may still lay silent. So thank you all again, and move forward knowing that you are doing a wonderful service and it is well appreciated!!


Mike,

Just remember, ...the story is no good without pictures! 

You have a wonderful imagination and analytical thought process. This is evident by building these boxes without plans. 

I'm sure a lot of us could benefit from your process and methods.

Bill


----------



## jcayer (Aug 22, 2014)

Beautiful work,

I'll join Stick, Bill and Old55 ... and say WOW


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Both boxes are great but I really like the latch on the second one. Very nice.


----------

